# how do I sell t-shirts online with PayPal?



## jerkclothing1

hellO! I have just decided to launch my clothing line, however, I am stomped as to how to sell my shirts online. For example, i have paypal set up, but how do i get the purchasers info to send them the shirts, AND how do i create tshirts with little to no overhead?


----------



## feshirt

Check Your PayPal account there is a lot of helpful info. You might want to sign for PayPal Pro if you have a online store or you can just email them a invoice and after they pay, you can send them the t-shirts.


----------



## hmmTasty

you should try find a open source shopping cart that supports paypal... some are really cool they process your order for you... have a quick google search theres hundreds of them, check the features... also its important that you read reviews on them as some are more secure than others.


----------



## taricp35

jerkclothing1 said:


> hellO! I have just decided to launch my clothing line, however, I am stomped as to how to sell my shirts online. For example, i have paypal set up, but how do i get the purchasers info to send them the shirts, AND how do i create tshirts with little to no overhead?


When someone pays you via paypal, it will show the buyers name, address, and email. Also, next to the purchase in your paypal account, just click on details and all of the information is there as well. When you go to pay for shipping, the buyers info is already filled in for you, just enter the shipping info, pay for the shipping, then print the shipping label.


----------



## Rodney

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## poker

jerkclothing1 said:


> hellO! I have just decided to launch my clothing line, however, I am stomped as to how to sell my shirts online. For example, i have paypal set up, but how do i get the purchasers info to send them the shirts...


I suggest using Ebay and PayPal first. If you are not familiar with online shopping carts then Ebay is good way to start the whole "selling online" experience. You just need to post the product and fancy up your listing. You would do that with your own website anyway. 



jerkclothing1 said:


> ...AND how do i create tshirts with little to no overhead?


What's your budget? How little do you want to spend on this business?


----------



## jerkclothing1

Thanks! All info has been helpful!


----------



## floridabruce

Like this... King James Bible Tees


----------



## floridabruce

I was being facetious... Actually it is very simple. Go into merchant area and create button code... That's it!


----------



## dptk

doesnt get any easier than bigcartel , lots of apparel companies use it.


----------



## uncletee

just do some reading on paypal, we use [email protected] for our website, very easy to hook to paypal. good luck uncletee.


----------



## templatetees

eBay is great for starting out coupled with paypal as a payment gateway but the fees soon take a chunk of your profit. Once you start taking sales on that you can purchase an ecommerce template such as a magento or oscommerce template that you can install on your hosting choice and then integrate with paypal (fairly easy if you have some knowledge of uploading files via ftp etc) if your looking for a quick and cheap solution that still has the look good factor.


----------



## mardychester

Hi,
I have used ebay and paypal to get started with my tshirt business and it is the simplest to use without any coding experience however there will be selling and paypal fees to consider. I hav'nt got my own website working for last year or so as I am currently tinkering with an oscommerce website that has taken me a while to get familiar with and understanding contributions. I know very basic ftp but do not know how to add a template to get a look good factor?
I really like templatees website ....any more info or direction to your solution would be very much appreciated?
Cheers,
Steve


----------

